

Show HN: SwiftMacPong – A Mac+SpriteKit Pong clone in Swift - harisamin
https://github.com/hamin/SwiftMacPong

======
harisamin
As it says in the Readme, its a clone of
[https://github.com/chrisledet/Pong](https://github.com/chrisledet/Pong). Just
wanted to play with SpriteKit and some Swift.

